# Rinehart or McKenzie?



## RADAR72 (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey guys! Getting Ready to start up my own 3d course here in Northern Kentucky and I am really torn between buying Rinehart or McKenzie targets. Whats y'alls experience with them? Pros, Cons, Pricing and Durability . Really concerned with Durability more than price however. How does the XT or HD series stack up compared to Rineharts targets....


----------



## kody10 (Apr 24, 2009)

i think the rineharts are much more durable but they cost a little more. if you have the money i would say get the rineharts.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

If you plan to hold shoots you probably want to see what your shooters like. In mid-TN we are ASA country so the clubs with McKenzies get the most traffic. Rineheart targets are very nice and hold up well, but those aren't what we shoot for the pro-ams and state tournaments.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*Asa*

The ASA Carries the Insurance at our club so we have to shoot McKenzies.

They have come a long way for the better. they have a realy nice self healing foam and the XT Series is what our club has. That way we only have to erplace the cores and that gives us quite a savings over buying a Center.

Some of our shooters also go to the ASA pro/Am Shoots and would rather shoot these when they are around.

I also like Rineharts, very durable. But most of my friends that shoot ASA absolutely hate shooting Rineharts.


----------



## Limerick3D (Sep 29, 2009)

Our Club has bought 34 Rineharts in the last 3 years, from Moose to Skunk. Our replacement cost for vitals is about a third of what it was with McK's. With a new insert vital a Rinehart is almost like new. Several have had accidents, like a grazing doe that fell off the from of the trailer, got dragged underneath, and run over. I washed it off and it is fine. Try that with a McK.
We put out about 15 Rineharts, and a McK Billy, Bighorn, and a couple deer including a Bedded Buck most shoots.
If durabilty and price is the issue, get the Rinehart. After one vital you are even on price, and the number of shots a Rinehart takes before it needs a vital is much longer.
McK keeps jacking up the prices over 10%, and complaints about poor quality are ignored. I know. i had one that the rubber peeled off of when new. After only two shoots with a couple hundred shots the latezx peeled off the animal like a sunburn, and did it on the side never shot too. I contacted McK, they said send picturs, I did, and despite numerous attempts have never gotten another response. Rinehart always gets right back with answers, and we have had no complaints at all for them to resolve after spending about $15,000 worth of business with them for our Club.
Most shooters are not competative. Get a mix of targets from both Rinehart and McK. Mostly Rinehart. In a couple years you will see the superiority of Rineharts. the guys who will ***** they want all McK's aren't the ones paying for them. Wear and tear on Mck's is about 3 or 4 times a Rinehart, and the parts other than the vital last almost forever with a Rinehart, but very limited with a McK.


----------



## hoyt316 (Mar 7, 2006)

*Targets*

Here in kentucky Mckenzies,You will get more shooter's. Where in northern Kentucky is your range going to be? Is this a range's just for you or are you going to have shoot's


----------



## RADAR72 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Forgot to mention...*

Sorry fellas I forgot to mention it will be an I.B.O. shoot. So the ASA thing doesn't much matter for me. I have no real problem with ASA, but most of the shooters and clubs I know and go to are IBO around this area. It is also what I know as far as rules and regulations. Thanks for all the input though it has been very helpful.


----------



## RADAR72 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Here you go.*



hoyt316 said:


> Here in kentucky Mckenzies,You will get more shooter's. Where in northern Kentucky is your range going to be? Is this a range's just for you or are you going to have shoot's


The shoot will be open to the public. The location is Independence, KY. The 1st public shoot will be March 13th 2010. You can check out our website at www.nokduparchery.com it just went live tonight. Hope to see y'all there!


----------



## RADAR72 (Feb 16, 2009)

hoyt316 said:


> Here in kentucky Mckenzies,You will get more shooter's. Where in northern Kentucky is your range going to be? Is this a range's just for you or are you going to have shoot's


Why wouldn't people want to shoot Rinehart targets? Wouldn't it be a nice change of pace if everyone else had McKenzies?


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

RADAR72 said:


> Why wouldn't people want to shoot Rinehart targets? Wouldn't it be a nice change of pace if everyone else had McKenzies?


People tend to want to shoot the same targets in practice rounds and local shoots as they do at the bigger shoots. It's like playing pick up basketball on an 8' goal then using a 10' goal for games. Some won't care, some will care a lot.

I think the Rinehart targets are better quality, but my personal target selection is all McKenzies b/c that's what I need to practice on to be most competitive. 

One club I frequent has a mix of both brands. That's not a bad way to go either.

What targets are shot at the large IBO events?


----------



## RADAR72 (Feb 16, 2009)

JayMc said:


> People tend to want to shoot the same targets in practice rounds and local shoots as they do at the bigger shoots. It's like playing pick up basketball on an 8' goal then using a 10' goal for games. Some won't care, some will care a lot.
> 
> I think the Rinehart targets are better quality, but my personal target selection is all McKenzies b/c that's what I need to practice on to be most competitive.
> 
> ...


The ones I have been to have been a mix of both, but mostly McK's. You have a good point on the basketball analogy, but my pocketbook wants durability most of all.


----------



## Limerick3D (Sep 29, 2009)

Rinehart and McKenzie are both switching to vitals that have "Universal Scoring" where both IBO and ASa rings are on each. I don't think every McKenzie is available with it, but since the fire maybe the new molds are. Rinehart has some that are available with the Universl Vital. 
Rineharts are so resistent to weather and UV that they don't age. the only deterioration they get is from shooting. The life span on any Mckenzie is very limited, and replacement costs from shooting is much, much higher.

Rinehart provided targets for I think ASA for years, and then there was a parting. If it wasn't for the ASA and IBo getting targets for free or rck bottom they would be out of business these days. 

Mix a few nice McK's in with mostly Rineharts and ignore complaints from the few jerks who would complain if they had to actually pay the high fees required to maintain a all Mckenzie course.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*Targets*

No Doubt Rineharts are great targets. 

But seriously, McKenzies have made major improvements lately.

We just priced out the cost of a new range and were quite surprised. you know they offer discounts based on volume. 
We were able to save between $25 and $40 per target by just ordering more at once. also you get free shipping with any order over $1500 from McKenzie, so check out the shipping cost from each before you order.

I once had a Rinehart Raptor shipped and they (Rinehart)charged me $70 per piece to ship, Raptor comes in 3 pieces, that's $210 just in shipping


----------



## Limerick3D (Sep 29, 2009)

XForce Girl said:


> No Doubt Rineharts are great targets.
> 
> But seriously, McKenzies have made major improvements lately.
> 
> ...


Rinehart has Club and Dealer pricing too, and if you ship on Gaylords it is very inexpensive. We got all 34 of our targets in one piece, including a Moose, Elk, and Caribou doing it that way. If you want them sent UPS you are limited to the size of the box they will ship, which is why Mckenzies are all sent in multiple pieces.
Our shipping cost from Rinehart runs about 6-12% of the order, regardless of whether we get huge targets or small. All are delivered in one piece. I don't ever want to glue targets together again if i can avoid it. 

You just started a course this year as I remember. See how much replacement cost are in another year or two, compared to your income. And I noticed McK's went up about 13% again this year. Rinehart went up about 10% total since 2005. Mckenzies cost almost the same as Rineharts now, and are much inferior in so many way.


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

I know several people that I shoot ASA with that will only shoot Mckenzie ranges. When you are competing at the pro level and judging yardage is so critical, you really need to be used to the body size of the targets. Many pro's judge yardage by the size of the way the targets look to them at different distances. Most ranges here is SW MO are rinehart and It is tough going to ASAs and being used to rinehart body sizes. Rineharts will last a little longer, but The new XT series of Mckenzies has the inserts that are easy to replace. I know if I were buying a range I would buy Mckenzies because That is what the ASA and IBO use and in order to compete in the upper level classes, you need to have the targets.


----------



## Limerick3D (Sep 29, 2009)

Our Club could easily have bought all Mckenzies again instead of Rineharts, but we would have had to raise the Registration fees 50 to 100% to do it. The McKenzie XT replaceable vitals are nowhere near as durable as rinehart vitals, and the targets overall much more fragile and easily damaged when moving them in and out of the woods every shoot for years.


----------



## RADAR72 (Feb 16, 2009)

Limerick3D said:


> Our Club could easily have bought all Mckenzies again instead of Rineharts, but we would have had to raise the Registration fees 50 to 100% to do it. The McKenzie XT replaceable vitals are nowhere near as durable as rinehart vitals, and the targets overall much more fragile and easily damaged when moving them in and out of the woods every shoot for years.


What is the average attendance of your clubs shoots?


----------



## Limerick3D (Sep 29, 2009)

RADAR72 said:


> What is the average attendance of your clubs shoots?


We get 700 - 900 a year, hold a Sunday shoot one day each month, and a IBO qualifier and a Money Shoot. We shoot 3D year round outdoors. We charge $10 for adults for 30 fantastic condition 3Ds from a skunk to a Moose. About 6 are McKs, and the rest Rinehart. We do put out a Delta Strut turkey from time to time.
The targets are carried on a truck or trailer from our 35 rolling acres before and after each shoot.
Shoot numbers are very weather dependant, and we got rained or snowed on 5 of the Sunday shoots so far since January. Did you know 3D targets are giant sponges and get real heavy when they get saturated?


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*Hi*



Limerick3D said:


> Rinehart has Club and Dealer pricing too, and if you ship on Gaylords it is very inexpensive. We got all 34 of our targets in one piece, including a Moose, Elk, and Caribou doing it that way. If you want them sent UPS you are limited to the size of the box they will ship, which is why Mckenzies are all sent in multiple pieces.
> Our shipping cost from Rinehart runs about 6-12% of the order, regardless of whether we get huge targets or small. All are delivered in one piece. I don't ever want to glue targets together again if i can avoid it.
> 
> You just started a course this year as I remember. See how much replacement cost are in another year or two, compared to your income. And I noticed McK's went up about 13% again this year. Rinehart went up about 10% total since 2005. Mckenzies cost almost the same as Rineharts now, and are much inferior in so many way.


Yes we did start a new club this year.. all in all things went pretty well. Average attendance was 88 shooters, next year we are holding some Qualifiers and the ASA State.

We sold (auctioned) off the old targets (40 of them)that came with the old club. Some of them had to be at least 10 years old. They were really ugly but still quite shootable. 
We were able to raise enough to purchase a new 20 target range with the proceeds. 

Please don't get me wrong, I really like the Rineharts but we are supposed to use only McKzies..
We are purchasing all Xt's with replaceable vitals for next year. We are hoping to increase our attendance again and hopefully the extra money will help cover the added cost of the targets. We are non profit and all money goes right back into the club.

With the Free Shipping we get from McK. that will also offset our cost a bit. We'll see how well they hold up this year, I'll let you know.

I'm really not bashing Rineharts, would use them if we could. 

The raptor I spoke about that had the really high shipping was shipped in a gaylord box with the other ones for our shop. I called Rinehart about the high cost of shipping and he basically said too bad. that's what it cost to ship.
We ordered over $8000. in targets that year and could of saved $800 (10%) if we had gotten McK.


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

JayMc said:


> People tend to want to shoot the same targets in practice rounds and local shoots as they do at the bigger shoots. It's like playing pick up basketball on an 8' goal then using a 10' goal for games. Some won't care, some will care a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldnt a better Basketball analogy be shooting at a Clear Backboard then going to a white backboard? Because it is easier playing with a 8' goal but no easier to shoot Rhineharts. Dont get me wrong I will go to any shoot and shoot any target I think the are all good. I dont have to buy them so it really doesnt matter to me.


----------



## Limerick3D (Sep 29, 2009)

When we got 14 targets on Gaylord that included a Moose, Bedded Elk, Standing Bear, Large Deer, and many other medium size targets like a panther and walking Bear, we paid less than $300 shipping to eastern Pa on a order of almost $7000. The targets are all in great shape.
And with Rineharts even the little ones have replaceable vitals. Mck you gotta buy a whole new one.
Buy what you want, but you will see how long they last and how they shoot. We have lots of competitive shooters travel for us. If the choice is beat up Mck's or our great targets, they come to us and are very happy. The club's still using old beat up Mck's are suffering for it, and I don't know of any out our way who are buying many McK's anymore. The ones that do are very dissatisfied with what they get.
IBO and ASA sponsorship is all that is keeping them going, and the people who buy them are paying for that in increasing target costs every year.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

wirenut583 said:


> Wouldnt a better Basketball analogy be shooting at a Clear Backboard then going to a white backboard? Because it is easier playing with a 8' goal but no easier to shoot Rhineharts. Dont get me wrong I will go to any shoot and shoot any target I think the are all good. I dont have to buy them so it really doesnt matter to me.


I reckon 

My point had nothing to do with the difficulty, only the different playing circumstances. Your's is better :thumbs_up


----------



## Limerick3D (Sep 29, 2009)

At Tournaments the vitals and scoring rings on many McKenzies are shot to hell the first day, and the targets are sold/auctioned off after the event. We don't have that option. ours have to last as long as possible and still be scorable and attractive. We have a budget, and have to pay the heavy bills. We have had a Rinehart Deer that got 2400+ shots into the fron scoring rings before I replaced it. We could still shoot the rear quartering scoring rings for another 1 or 2 thousand. The body and paint on the deer is perfect except for some dirt and grime of 4 full years of year round outdoor shooting making it a shade or two darker. Try that with a McK. I got not just ears missing, or glued back on, but legs I am holding together with metal pins and Gorilla Glue. And lots of repainting. That's what it takes to keep Mcks in use. Our targets get dropped, and fall off the trailer petty often. We have even run over some and dragged them under the trailer on several occasions. The Rineharts are fine when that happens. Amazing. A mcKenzie would be junk. That is known from experience.
But if you can afford to by McK's go ahead. We can't. Not at $10 for 30 targets and keep them in the condition we do. We have bills to pay for the property as well as just buy targets. The work it takes us to put a shoot out every month, and the expense, would make us charge $15 to 20 a head.
Good luck. We expect more than a decade for all our Rineharts. And they will never dry out or break off their ears or legs or faces.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

I would rather shoot Mckenzie Targets in the Ibo! Rineharts are a great target but not as realistic as the Mckenzie and I like the scoring rings much better on a Mckenzie!


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

RADAR72 said:


> The shoot will be open to the public. The location is Independence, KY. The 1st public shoot will be March 13th 2010. You can check out our website at www.nokduparchery.com it just went live tonight. Hope to see y'all there!


Make sure you get listed on the River Valley Archery Council schedule if you already haven't. Early in the year there are not many shoots but they increase by May/Jun. There are a lot of clubs around and you're bound to have multiple shoots scheduled on the same weekend. How's you course set up? Hilly? Flat? Mix?

Checked out your website. Pretty nice. You may want to include a map/directions to your location for those of us that are "directionally illiterate". :angel: Good luck.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

mckenzie could build a target that would hold up but do they NO. They want to monopolize the target industry.Have you been to asa shoot lately the reason they have high and low 12 ring is because they will not hold up to 2 days of shooting.We went and shot the last asa at va the sims was shot up so bad the target would not stop your arrow! This is crap this is also why you have high and low 12. The pros do not have to shoot the high 12 why?mckenzie targets used to be very tough i would buy one in august and start shooting broadheads til it was gone try that now what a joke. I use a shot up reinhart insert for broadheads they stop them.We will shoot what you have not just what asa shoots. Do you know who pays for mckenzies the shooters do.mckenzie step up to the plate!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

XForce Girl said:


> The ASA Carries the Insurance at our club so we have to shoot McKenzies.


??We have ASA insurance and haven't been told we'd have to shoot McK. This makes me very concerned as all our targets are Rinehart and we cannot afford to change some 40 targets out.
If this is true we'll have to give a hard look at going with IBO.
Can you provide more information on this?
Thanks.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*Asa*



carlosii said:


> ??We have ASA insurance and haven't been told we'd have to shoot McK. This makes me very concerned as all our targets are Rinehart and we cannot afford to change some 40 targets out.
> If this is true we'll have to give a hard look at going with IBO.
> Can you provide more information on this?
> Thanks.


I believe the ASA And IBO have a contract with mckenzie to shoot only their targets.

For regular club shoots it doesn't matter what target you shoot. But if you ever host a State Championship they want McKenzie Targets, it says so in the rules that clubs "Must have at least 30 McKenzie targets available to set for the championship, also must use ASA Pro 12 & 14 Rings."

I guess that's because of the agreement with McKenzie that IBO and ASA use those targets.
We also looked into the IBO but the dues and insurance was a lot more expensive and they have to use McKenzies too.


I think some of the people on here complaining about the McKenzies are probably using their consumer targets like the ones you get from gander and bass Pro. Those do not hold up well.
But the Pro targets (XT) are really awesome.


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

I have nothing against rinehart or mckenzie, I just think that if you are going to compete at the highest level, you need to practice on what targets you are going to be shooting at the national level. If ASA and IBO went to rinehart, I would own rinehart targets and shoot on every local club that had them, But until then, I will travel further to shoot at clubs that use Mckenzies because it is really tough to judge yardage precise enough at 45-50 yards to hit an ASA 12 ring. The more time you get with the targets, the more you get used to the body size at different yardages. In order to compete at the semi-pro and pro level, you need to be able to judge every target to within a yard or two, and make a perfectly executed shot if you want to even be in the top 10 or 15.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

XForce Girl said:


> I believe the ASA And IBO have a contract with mckenzie to shoot only their targets.
> 
> For regular club shoots it doesn't matter what target you shoot. But if you ever host a State Championship they want McKenzie Targets, it says so in the rules that clubs "Must have at least 30 McKenzie targets available to set for the championship, also must use ASA Pro 12 & 14 Rings."
> 
> ...



Some of that...plus they haven't shot the ""NEW""" targets A lot of people haven't and those that do notice it right away from the older stuff they had.


----------



## Limerick3D (Sep 29, 2009)

XForce Girl said:


> I believe the ASA And IBO have a contract with mckenzie to shoot only their targets.
> 
> For regular club shoots it doesn't matter what target you shoot. But if you ever host a State Championship they want McKenzie Targets, it says so in the rules that clubs "Must have at least 30 McKenzie targets available to set for the championship, also must use ASA Pro 12 & 14 Rings."
> 
> ...


We hosted our first IBO qualifier last year, and I didn't see anything anywhere in the paprwork about requiring McKenzies. We have insurance for some other company for our shoots, not IBO or ASA.
The IBO insurance offered was very reasonable, and covered all shoots all year long, as well as any shooting on the property between shoots by members and guests.
At least with the XT Targets a club can replace all the vitals ever day at a shoot, right? That will only cost $50 to $70 a target to keep them shootable and scorable for the event. What a savings!

I think that Rinehart probably wishes that their vitals wore out faster so they could sell more, like you have to do with McKenzies now. But so far, they haven't done that. We get two or three years out of any Rinehart medium target vital , at least. Well over 2000 shots in any medium vital before we even get damage enough to consider changing it. Try to get 3 years out of a McKenzie deer or Leopard.
McKenzie is trying to compete with Rinehart, not the other way around. It's only ASA and IBO that are keeping them going, and that is a business arrangement to benefit them, not the shooters.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*Don't be mad at me.*



Limerick3D said:


> We hosted our first IBO qualifier last year, and I didn't see anything anywhere in the paprwork about requiring McKenzies. We have insurance for some other company for our shoots, not IBO or ASA.
> The IBO insurance offered was very reasonable, and covered all shoots all year long, as well as any shooting on the property between shoots by members and guests.
> At least with the XT Targets a club can replace all the vitals ever day at a shoot, right? That will only cost $50 to $70 a target to keep them shootable and scorable for the event. What a savings!


I may be wrong about the IBO. But for the ASA we have to use McK targets for the State Championship. 
Trust me I would use Rineharts if we could.
Yes the ASA insurance is really reasonable too. Covers the landowner as well. (we lease our club land)

I know the older targets weren't very good at all. 
I really hope the new XT's are better. The old ones we just sold off were pretty old, but still shootable.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

shoot carbon arrows and a TT blade then you need a knife to scrape off your arrow when it is pulled from a mckenzie. Also noticed lately how small the 12 rings are and they just keep getting smaller. ASA had a mule deer on the open b range that looked like someone took a drill bit to it and this was only from 1 day of shooting


----------



## Limerick3D (Sep 29, 2009)

3Dblackncamo said:


> shoot carbon arrows and a TT blade then you need a knife to scrape off your arrow when it is pulled from a mckenzie. Also noticed lately how small the 12 rings are and they just keep getting smaller. ASA had a mule deer on the open b range that looked like someone took a drill bit to it and this was only from 1 day of shooting


Shoot Turbine Tips at our shoots and we kick you off the course. They ruin targets, and it is irresponsible to use them on any targets but the ones you pay for yourself.
Fast arrows with high friction finishes or surfaces will melt the rubber and vulcanize themselves to the target. Arrow Lube helps. I haven't seen much of that happening these days with the newer "Super Flex Foam" McKenzies or any Rineharts. It was awful with older McKenzies.
It never happens to my GT's, but I do see it happen to some guys shooting CX's or camo finish arrows on the same target from time to time. Always older McKenzies.


----------



## BTECHBISH (Dec 2, 2007)

*Targets*

the problem that we have ran into at our club is that most of our semi pros and really competitive shooters quit coming to the shoots when we purchased all reinharts. being that the ibo and asa have contracts with mckenzie, they don't want to see anything else. right now we are in the process of switching back the only big advantage is that the reinharts are lighter and easier to set and pull. but that is a small price to pay for the increase in shooters when you have mckenzies.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

For those of us that are not pro or semi-pro, which targets you use is not a factor. It really shouldn't for them either. They should be able to shoot the center ring on any target setup (IMO). 

As for being hard to pull, use some lube. I've used Woody's but at $11 a bottle it's cost prohibitive. I'm using a small vial of silicone lube sprayed into some cotton balls. Works great and very inexpensive.


----------



## Limerick3D (Sep 29, 2009)

BTECHBISH said:


> the problem that we have ran into at our club is that most of our semi pros and really competitive shooters quit coming to the shoots when we purchased all reinharts.


That's funny. Since we went to mostly Rineharts on the Course we have not only had a big increase, which is continuing, but we have Competative shooters driving up to a couple hours to shoot our Club routinely. The quality of the targets, and the setups, is why they do it.


----------



## BTECHBISH (Dec 2, 2007)

In talking to the top IBO triple crown winners they prefer looking at targets that they will see in shoots that count for something. being that alot of pro judge yardage by the size of the target seeing the different manufactuers and how they change the size i guess makes a difference. granted the reinharts are nicer for me as far as setting a course and personnally i like them better. i guess some guys are a little more picky than others, actually I don't care being that I don't judge distance that way.


----------



## Limerick3D (Sep 29, 2009)

We can't afford to cater to a handful of "Top Triple Crown Winners". Our competative guys are quite happy. If somebody wants all Mckenzies they can go to a Club that has old, beat up, shot out Mcks at short distances. There are still Clubs like that. If they want a long challenging course with a great variety of targets set to fool them, they come to us. And they are happy we do what we do, and happy with the decisions we made.


----------



## RADAR72 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Not in the council.*



hdracer said:


> Make sure you get listed on the River Valley Archery Council schedule if you already haven't. Early in the year there are not many shoots but they increase by May/Jun. There are a lot of clubs around and you're bound to have multiple shoots scheduled on the same weekend. How's you course set up? Hilly? Flat? Mix?
> 
> Checked out your website. Pretty nice. You may want to include a map/directions to your location for those of us that are "directionally illiterate". :angel: Good luck.


The course is a mix of flat and hilly. None of it is as hilly as Can-Tucks, but none of it is as flat as some of the Indiana shoots either. As far as the River Valley Archery Council the years I have been shooting their courses and their shoots have been on Sundays my shoots are every other Saturday. So I dont see a big conflict there. Thanks for your interest! Detailed Directions will be posted on the website when opening day draws closer.


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

*rhinehart vs mck*

I shot IBO worlds, which are all mckenzie... I personally like the rineharts, and Ive shot the rinehart 100 in mass... the new mck's are nicer.. but I think you should shoot whatever you are going to compete in.. so if you shoot worlds, you'd better get used to mckenzies.... because the qualifier and the worlds are mk's and mckenzies only... so unless they mix it up , your better to practice on whatever your going to shoot.. all my local clubs have a mix of both, and I like the variety, but for comps better shoot what you shoot


----------



## Smoken (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey you might want to check R&W Targets at www.randwtargets.com You just cant beat them for the price.


----------



## RADAR72 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Here is what I have decided.*

Well after reading all of y'alls posts and talking to some pretty reputable people in the business I have decided to mix and match a little. I am going with 5 Rinehart targets and 25 McKenzies. 21 of the McKenzies will be the new XT series targets which have replaceable inserts. I appreciate all the info and opinions y'all have given me. They were very helpful.:thumbs_up


----------



## Limerick3D (Sep 29, 2009)

If you are only getting 5 Rineharts, make sure you get the Standing Griz and the Walking Black Bear among them. They cost more, but are far, far superior than the McK counterparts. 
Stick with big game animals, and don't get any silly, novelty targets.


----------



## acebaker78 (Nov 28, 2009)

For a new club not knowing what kind of draw they are going to have to invest in an even count of Mck and Rine to attract both worlds of shooters untill you figure out what your shooters are looking for. I mean if you know you want to go for qualifiers and such then you would definatley want to go with Mck, however if you find that 95% of your shooters don't care either way what would be the point unless just for advertising purposes. New club imo go for an even blend to satisfy both and adjust accordingly in following years for durability or for the pro tourney shooter.


----------

